# How much per week for foreign student



## Concert (19 Feb 2010)

A friend of mine (native Spanish teacher) here in Ireland has asked me to take into my home two young Spanish boys for one month during the Summer as their parents are anxious for them to improve their english.  These children (11 and 12 years and brothers) will not be attending structured classes while they are here and I think they hope to get them involved in some activities here in our town during the day. 

I'm a little dubious because of their age and i dont want to be a glorified babysitter for the month but at the same time I enjoy taking students and have done it a lot over the years.

I will let them know my decision next week and have been asked how much I should request for the two of them for the month.  I dont know what to ask for but people tell me that as they are coming privately I could probaby ask for a little bit more than the norm.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------

